# Help cracked rim!



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

I hit a pot hole and cracked my factory rim. It's on the inside lip and a little on the rounded part. Is this something that can be repaired or am I out of luck? If I'm out of luck, anyone know where I can get a single 18" rim?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Cracks can often be repaired, but the likelihood of success depends on the location and amount of damage.

There are many companies offering wheel repair services; just search Google/Yelp or even the Yellow Pages under Vehicle or Wheel Repair for local shops.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can probally pick up a referb online forike $250. Just google.


----------



## Bumbscag (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been searching ebay for a single 17 inch rim preferably with a tire on it for a spare, id like to put the factory spare in the shed as it looks usless, if you don't feel like a repair will do I would check ebay. sometimes you can find one for like 150 bucks with a tire on it.


----------

